# Picky tailers



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone have any fly suggestions for super picky tailers? Have had a hard time getting some to chew lately, and I need to put something together for a yak trip tomorrow.

-Richard


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Spinning gear is really scaring the tailing reds these days, especially at low tide.  They're hitting foam and deer hair slider flies here around Pine Island right now.  I landed the one below this morning on a green foam slider in six inches of water this morning.  I couldn't have done this using a Zara Spook with so little water.  Give the fly rod a try, it'll probably make a big difference.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Got a picture of the fly that worked? I have a couple deer hair sliders, but never heard of a foam slider before. Very Intrested!

-Richard


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

This is the only foam slider that I have found so far...

http://www.wvangler.com/FlySwapRaysFoamSlider.htm


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I got plenty of foam head sliders called the Heidi's ******. You saw them in my box.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Live shrimp... dipped in gulp juice...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a trick that's worked for me. Lay out your fly or soft plastic near where the head is then don't move it - until the tail disappears.... When his head is buried nothing works, when the head comes back up if he sees food he eats.... You'll have to decide if it's baitfish or shrimp or crab that they're eating but just wait until the fish is in a position to see what you're offering before you twitch it. It can be tough because as the tail disappears the fish moves, many times away from your fly. If the fish tails again after moving you get to repeat the process... Good luck, most think reds have poor eyesight. You should see how spooky they can be in crystal clear water prowling the shorelines of Whitewater and other interior bays between Choko and Flamingo....


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I think the problem was the clear water. I had shots at 15+ tailers with no eats. They would spook if they saw anything within 10" of there face. If they spooked, I changed the fly...till I went through my whole box, lol. I'll post a fishing report later after I edit some pics. And then it's back to the vice...again...

-Richard


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cant wait for your pics. Always enjoy them!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Based on past attempts, with a full moon and clear water,
Think tiny with your flies. I found the mornings after a moonlit night,
the reds are snacking on little tiny baits. Even got so curious
about what was being hunted, that we took the time to document it.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1236711600


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

lol, I kept going down in size and they still would spook. Last fly I tried was a #4 seaducer light brown with 6 ft of 12lb leader...attached 7ft of twisted leader...attached to MONIC  They were retarded.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> They were retarded



Nooooo....I think the ones that get caught are the ones that are a few split shot short of a tackle box.

                                                     [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > They were retarded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retarded like I don't know how the live, because they obviously don't want to eat anything...


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a photo of the foam slider I used on the tailers the other day off Pine Island.










It's about the most simple fly you can put together. I used a medium size Mini-Me's Popper head turned backwards on a 2/0 hook with a simple tuft of marabou. Thread wrap the hook and just super glue everything right on to it. Sixty seconds and you're done.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

You are right, very simple fly. But if thats what gets it done so be it! I like that as an alternative for deer hair, looks like it would land a little softer. How do you work this pattern?

Going to try to make that outta craft foam tonight!


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a more detailed post on how I've been using the fly. It basically seconds what Capt. Lemay said earlier and works really well.

http://www.pineislandangler.com/2009/12/sliders-for-redfish.html


----------



## el_scorcho (Oct 23, 2008)

I scale down when the fish act like that. Tiny fly, natural match the bottom colors, long light leaders.

My hyper spooky bonefish/redfish setup is: 
6wt rod, clear fly line, 12+' all floro leader, 6lb tippet if the fish are not too big. 

Everything I fish, acts like this most of the time.


----------

